# Chest Protector Suggestions



## NW Boiler (Apr 30, 2004)

I am in the market for a new chest protector.......any suggestions?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 30, 2004)

Adidas with the hard inputs is the best my opion, God Bless America


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, ATA just enacted a new law that all schools must have Chest Protectors by the day after The World Tournament in Little Rock Arkansas...it's sometime in June...So, I need to get one too.


ATA has a new chest protector. It may not be the easiest thing to move in, but it's definitely has enough protection. That means you can hit your opponent much harder! Made of like a foam rubber/plastic, its easily in $60 range. A bit much, but it's better than alot of the chest protectors like the Adidas and such, or so I've heard. You sweat alot, though...


----------



## TigerWoman (May 1, 2004)

There are alot of chest protectors out there that feels like you might as well not wear anything.  It should have a hard core.  Mine is from Best.  I like it since I can slip in and out easy without readjusting all the time. We spin alot in TKD so the back spine protector (attached on back) has saved me many times since I got it 2 years ago. Also the headgear with the wire shield is good too - don't have to wear mouthguards and saves the nose.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 1, 2004)

what's the brand?


----------



## TigerWoman (May 1, 2004)

Its distributed by Best Martial Arts Supply, Sang Moo SA  I don't know what the address is though.

www.sangmoosa.com   under "protection", its white with red & blue target spots and the back piece


----------



## Shu2jack (May 1, 2004)

I don't know if I would want a hard core chest protector. I bought the new ATA chest protector and I don't like it. Instead of getting hit without one and you feel it in that spot you get hit with the chest protector and you feel it everywhere. I personally would want something softer and gave a little "give".

Personally I feel the ATA chest protector stinks. Hard to move in, can't cover up the mid-section of my chest with my forarms for when you are in close (hands only distance), and I am sure once I take a hard hit the thing will snap.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 2, 2004)

yep, it sucks...I can't stand the thought of shelling out $60 for the chest protector. I'd rather have something from pro-force...I really don't like the hard plastic and the mobility stinks. Horribly. And on top of that, the dang thing is so dang hot!


----------



## Shu2jack (May 2, 2004)

Sweating isn't such a big deal. Makes the matches look more impressive when all the ladies, students, and parents see the competitors going at it full speed, drenched in sweat. They gotta think, "Man, those guys are really going at it and toughing it out!!" :uhyeah:


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 2, 2004)

yeah...lol. I was just adding another downside to the ATA Chest Protector...heheh



On a side note... Who the heck just gave me a negative rep point in a forum that I posted in well over 1-2 months ago and nobody has even read that post in a few months!!!!?(the good bad and the ugly) Just pretty disturbing...I was getting close to getting rid of those bad reps and somebody gave me a negative for fun...they said just because and smiled...GAAH!...I thought I've been pretty good over the past few months...lol


----------



## TigerWoman (May 2, 2004)

I'm confused.  The Best chest protector is the "new ATA" one?  Personally, I don't think its THAT hard. Its not hard plastic. But its dense enough so that a heel in the kidneys doesn't double you overjust spread over the surface.  Same with the front.  If you would rather feel the pain...  I'm not into that. And I can spin and move in it just fine.


----------



## Shu2jack (May 3, 2004)

Well I would rather feel the pain then wear a chest protector because,

1) It gets you used to the idea of feeling a little pain. You get hit, you don't stop, you try to shake it off and keep sparring. You need to feel what kind of damage a strike can do and how much it hurts in order for you to better understand a techinque and what it can do.

2) False sense of security, especially with the newer ranks and children that don't know any better. I have been sparring for 10 years and I find myself occassionally getting a sense of security because I can't feel my opponent's foot or strike against my body so it doesn't give me a real reason to block.

3) I honestly believe that chest protector is going to either break or get seriously dented to the point were you have to buy a new one. If it gave a little "give", then it wouldn't be a problem. 

4) The chest protector only protects against "controlled light contact". Controlled light contact will not break my ribs and certainly will not seriously hurt me. The only reason we have them is because of insurance.

I don't have a problem spinning in a chest protector, but it does limit my range of movement because I am a "puncher" when it comes to sparring and I rely on my arms and upper body to ward off attacks when I am in close. I can not do that with a chest protector.


----------



## NW Boiler (May 3, 2004)

Well, I picked up the new Macho sport karate chest protector (ATA type).  I have not sparred in it yet though.  I agree that it seems a bit funky to wear!  I am thinking about the Century Hogu with the back plate... to wear in training then wear the ATA thing in tournys.....


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 5, 2004)

I don't like Chest Protectors, unless they are very flexible...The ATA one is too conformed to your body and is like a rock, unmoving. And on top of that, you cannot block your midsection easily. 

Well, in ATA, you have to have all your gear say ATA on them or else they won't let you go to tournaments, though I know plenty of people that get away with it. So, I'd have to get a nice chest protector for the School and the ATA one for tourny's only...Blah!


----------



## Shu2jack (May 7, 2004)

The chest protector is the only exception to that rule. All other gear must be ATA gear. I think they made that rule because they knew that different people would require and prefer different types of chest protectors.

For females who are.....well endowed, the ATA chest protector sucks because it does not have a lot room for....other things. (Sorry, trying to put it tactfully.)


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 8, 2004)

LOL!!!!...I think we get your point, Shujack....heheheh...You need to work on your tact a bit further...heh...


----------



## Shu2jack (May 9, 2004)

Well, I have not gotten slapped by a woman before, so I am doing good so far!


----------

